# Epperlein 100 - A Bad Buy



## Silver Hawk

I guess we've all made them...and here is mine... that turned up last week. 

I was really looking forward to this. One of the last electric movements that I was still missing from the collection...and having seen Larry's http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=30248 recent example, I had high hopes that mine might turn out as good. Its an Epperlein 100....Epperlein had a licensing agreement with Hamilton and their version of an electric watch appeared a few years after Hamilton's 500...sadly, none of the parts are interchangeable.

Seller's pictures below...all looks ok and, to be fair, it wasn't described as running. But upon receiving it, the coil is totally missing from the balance and various other bits are missing also. Some other parts are bent. I'm really not sure what to do now... other than put it in a draw and wait in the hope that another one comes along. 

Nearly Â£200 down the drain. :cry2: You win some, you loose some. :sadwalk:


----------



## Toshi

Hard luck, Paul. It's tough when that happens. 

Maybe I can help replace some of the cash by relieving you of the watch we talked about on Wednesday? I'd be glad to help if I can :naughty:


----------



## jasonm

Thats a pity Paul,  thats the thing with ebay, win some lose some.....


----------



## rev

jasonm said:


> thats the thing with ebay, win some lose some.....


Yeah mate bummer!

Can you salvage any parts? case dial and hands look good!


----------



## Stan

Sorry to hear that Paul, what a damned shame.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`m very sorry to hear that Paul, I hope you manage to find another at a bargain price which at least has a good movement to enable you to make up a good watch.


----------



## Stuart Davies

Sorry to read this Paul especially as it is one to help you part complete your collection - best of luck to complete your quest...


----------



## s67

I know a man who is an electronic watch specialist, he may be able to do something for you.

PM me for his address in Manchester if you like

Martyn


----------



## PhilM

Paul sorry to hear of this  put that Ventura on, I'm sure it will help bring a smile back


----------



## Guest

Bad luck Paul,you look at the pic and it looks all there ,best of luck getting it sorted


----------



## Silver Hawk

Thanks everyone! :rltb:



Toshi said:


> Hard luck, Paul. It's tough when that happens.  Maybe I can help replace some of the cash by relieving you of the watch we talked about on Wednesday? I'd be glad to help if I can :naughty:


Thinking on it Rich. :wink2:



rev said:


> Can you salvage any parts? :huh: case dial and hands look good!


I'm sure I can...and, as you say, the dial and hands are in very good condition (picture below)



s67 said:


> I know a man who is an electronic watch specialist, he may be able to do something for you. PM me for his address in Manchester if you like
> 
> Martyn


Interested to know who that its. PM on its way.



PhilM said:


> Paul sorry to hear of this  put that Ventura on, I'm sure it will help bring a smile back


Good idea Phil....still haven't got around to taking some photos of it. Later today maybe.

Here are a few shots of my own. First up is the offending balance...without the coil that should be stuck between the two left hand legs. It's possible I could take a Hamilton one and Araldite it in and connect up the electrics...but I have no technical literature on the Epperlein 100 movement....and nor have I ever seen any....its a very rare movement. So whether the resistance was the same as the Hamilton, goodness knows....poising the balance would be a non starter. But worth a try with a Hamilton coil I think. Shame the balance assembly isn't the same 

Blimey, that last photos shows quite a bit of shrapnel stuck on the two large base magnets h34r: Wonder where that came from? :cry2:

I need to speak nicely to Larry and see if I can get some good pictures of his movement....that might give me a few clues on the size of the coil and other aspects on its workings. I can see it is based on a Hamilton 505 but there are many subtle differences.


----------



## mjolnir

Thay's a shame Paul. The dial does seem to be outstanding condition. I hope you can do something for the rest of it.


----------



## adrian

I hope you will be able to fix it.


----------



## Larry from Calgary

Silver Hawk said:


> I need to speak nicely to Larry and see if I can get some good pictures of his movement....that might give me a few clues on the size of the coil and other aspects on its workings. I can see it is based on a Hamilton 505 but there are many subtle differences.


Sorry to read of your misfortune :cry2:

YHPM


----------



## Silver Hawk

An update! 

The consensus from my two Hamilton mentors, Rene Rondeau in California and Dan Mitchell in the UK, is that I should attempt to take a coil off a Hamilton 502 balance wheel and Araldite it onto this Epperlein balance wheel...and then connect up the electrics. h34r:

So Alexus, to answer your question "Your Next Watch Project.............?". This is mine. 

Seems like it might be relatively easy to get it to run provided the dimensions are similar. Time keeping is another thing altogether. :cry2:

Here is an interesting photo...to me anyway  It shows the 500, 501 and 502 balances. Only the 500 was released in large numbers; the other two were transitional balances before the 505 appeared. A few 502s did appear in watches and I do have a couple of spare 502s for this Epperlein job. The 501 is very rare --- never seen one of those. Anyway, you can see that the 501 and 502 balances are fairly similar to the Epperlein balance further up this post.


----------



## JonW

Shame its not whole, but we all buy a pig in a poke on occasion... sigh... but it is a good project Paul 

Loving the detective work and great pics mate


----------



## Larry from Calgary

Silver Hawk said:


> An update!
> 
> The consensus from my two Hamilton mentors, Rene Rondeau in California and Dan Mitchell in the UK, is that I should attempt to take a coil off a Hamilton 502 balance wheel and Araldite it onto this Epperlein balance wheel...and then connect up the electrics. h34r:
> 
> So Alexus, to answer your question "Your Next Watch Project.............?". This is mine.
> 
> Seems like it might be relatively easy to get it to run provided the dimensions are similar. Time keeping is another thing altogether. :cry2:
> 
> Here is an interesting photo...to me anyway  It shows the 500, 501 and 502 balances. Only the 500 was released in large numbers; the other two were transitional balances before the 505 appeared. A few 502s did appear in watches and I do have a couple of spare 502s for this Epperlein job. The 501 is very rare --- never seen one of those. Anyway, you can see that the 501 and 502 balances are fairly similar to the Epperlein balance further up this post.


Best of luck Paul.

You're right. It looks as if the 502 coil is the closest fit.

Keep us posted


----------



## Zessa

> Shame its not whole, but we all buy a pig in a poke on occasion... sigh... but it is a good project Paul
> 
> Loving the detective work and great pics mate


What Jon said and...

Love a good project. It makes the end result, when you get it going, all the more satisfying.

Best of luck with the parts quest.

Regards

Mike


----------



## Griff

Bloody shame Paul.

Made one or 2 mistakes myself, but that is a stinker.

Hope something turns up to make it right.


----------



## Rinaldo1711

Rotten luck - I hope that you find a way to fix it but some of the solutions look pretty daunting.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Hello All,

I started work on the "Bad Buy" watch yesterday, otherwise known as the Epperlein 100 Project and I thought I'd give you an update with a few photographs.

After studying this Epperlein balance further and taking various measurements of both this balance and the 502, 505 Hamilton balances, I decided not to sacrifice a rare 502 balance after all. 

A few years ago, I was lucky enough to be given a small batch of loose Hamilton 505 coils that came from the factory; they were used in the production of complete balances. Normally, these coils with their two brass side arms are spot welded to the balance; they were never intended to be used by a repairer but when the factory closed, all these individual items were saved thank goodness. 

So I decided to use one of these. After careful lining up, it looked like a very good match to what must have been there before. I had to cut off the two residual arms on the Epperlein balance and then solder the new coil onto the Epperlein balance. The secret here is to use the smallest amount of solder possible; solder is lead and lead is heavy and too much seriously affects the poise of the balance. So I "tinned" each of the surfaces and then brought them together with a little heat.

That's as far as I've got. So far so good. The balance looks good, fits in the rest of the movement without out obstructing anything and swings easily although the poising is not quite correct --- no-one said it was going to be a good time keeper after all of this. 

One of the electrical connections is made between one end of the coil and the balance --- via the solder. The other connection has yet to be made but it goes from that wire you can see in the last photo to the brass tab in the centre of the coil...it's not quite long enough at present. I'll probably attempt the last connection this evening, but if you see a dimming of the lights at your end or a flickering of the TV, you'll know I connected it up wrong


----------



## Mrcrowley

What a git.

Is there no way you can demand refunds? Silly question I presume.


----------



## mjolnir

That looks like very delicate work. Those are some great close ups too considering the size of that thing.

It's nice to see the development as it goes together. It would be great to see it working in the end.


----------



## langtoftlad

Bloody 'ell 

I can't even begin to imagine how steady your hands have to be to work on something that small!

Fantastic photography as well


----------



## foztex

Excellent work Paul, fascinating.

best of luck with the project, I am really looking forward to the results.

Andy


----------



## JonW

WOWOWOWOW!!! Superb work Paul


----------



## Toshi

langtoftlad said:


> I can't even begin to imagine how steady your hands have to be to work on something that small!
> 
> Fantastic photography as well


absolutely agree - amazing stuff


----------



## thunderbolt

Fantastic stuff. :clap: Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Ruddy `eck Paul, my hands would be shaking if I even considered trying soldering that delicate :fear:

Good one, looking forward to the next instalment :thumbsup:


----------



## pg tips

excelente!

My soldering ability is bloody awful so hats off to you.


----------



## Stuart Davies

Great stuff Paul! - always an education reading your posts, keep up the good work and hope it all works out. Cheers Stu

PS - great pics btw.


----------



## Larry from Calgary

Silver Hawk said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I started work on the "Bad Buy" watch yesterday, otherwise known as the Epperlein 100 Project and I thought I'd give you an update with a few photographs.
> 
> After studying this Epperlein balance further and taking various measurements of both this balance and the 502, 505 Hamilton balances, I decided not to sacrifice a rare 502 balance after all.


Paul,

I'm glad that you've decided not to sacrifice the 502 coil.

You make the modification of adding the 505 coil look easy. I've got my fingers crossed that the poise won't be out too much. Are the screws by chance the same thread as the Hamilton, or LIP? You probably have enough spare screws kicking around to poise the balance. 

I'm looking forward to the rest of the story. Very fascinating stuff!

:rltb:


----------



## Silver Hawk

Thanks for your continuing support guys! :rltb: But it's not enough ( :lol: )...because it doesn't work :sadwalk:

Well, not yet anyway. I made the final electrical connection on the balance and eagerly popped it into the movement. With great excitement, I put a battery in...and....it didn't burst into life like a Hamilton would. 

But it's not dead either; the balance is "shuddering" as the points make contact with each other but the energising of the coil is not enough to impulse the balance. I'm wondering if I un-solder the coil, flip is over and re-solder it, whether it would make a difference --- in the first case, the electricity would be flowing in an anti-clockwise direction around the coil, in the second condition, it would be clockwise.

I'm seeking advice from our resident electronics engineer, Roger. Many thanks Roger! :notworthy:

Another update after the weekend probably.


----------



## jasonm

Yeah, I think that shudder is 'coiltus interuptus'

h34r:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> Yeah, I think that shudder is 'coiltus interuptus'
> 
> h34r:


Jason!!


----------



## Silver Hawk

jasonm said:


> Yeah, I think that shudder is 'coiltus interuptus'
> 
> h34r:


I'm lost for words :blink: Good one, Jason! 

Now help me fix my watch.... :tongue2:


----------



## mel

Silver Hawk said:


> I'm wondering if I un-solder the coil, flip is over and re-solder it, whether it would make a difference --- in the first case, the electricity would be flowing in an anti-clockwise direction around the coil, in the second condition, it would be clockwise.
> 
> I'm seeking advice from our resident electronics engineer, Roger. Many thanks Roger! :notworthy:
> 
> Another update after the weekend probably.


Hmmm, we talking conventional current flow here ?? (My brain hurts already just thinking about what we're talking about! :yes: or the other??

Provided you can do the de-soldering and re-soldering without knackering the coil, it should be worth a shot - and I've every confidence you can Paul, my eyesight has deteriorated to the point where I know I could no longer do solderwork as fine as this - maybe the best answer to "try it and see".

Interesting saga this, the restoration of a "flutched" item ! (flutched is a highly technical term used in Electricity Board workshops nationwide to describe something knackered that might be repairable if you had the parts , which you don't, but you are attempting to repair anyway 'cos it will likely end up in your own possession *somehow*


----------



## Larry from Calgary

Silver Hawk said:


> I'm wondering if I un-solder the coil, flip is over and re-solder it, whether it would make a difference --- in the first case, the electricity would be flowing in an anti-clockwise direction around the coil, in the second condition, it would be clockwise.


Trying hard to remember my basic electronics from too many years ago :blink: but....wouldn't reversing the battery (polarity) have the same effect? :huh: Might be easier to test rather than unsolder then re-solder.

Let me know if it works.

Great stuff here Paul.


----------



## Silver Hawk

*Hurray...she runs!*!

Un-soldering the coil, turning it around and re-soldering fixed the problem and the balance immediately burst into life when the battery was connected. So I guess in this configuration, it is like two magnets attracting each other (coil 'magnet' and base magnet) which produces the impulse whereas before, they were opposing which led to the shuddering or 'coiltus interuptus' in Jason speak :tongue2: .

Larry, yes, I think reversing the polarity would have achieved the same thing :thumbsup: but that would have involved some quite major modification to the most of the watch because the +ve from the battery to the coil is through the movement base, then the hairspring and finally the balance.

Now onto the time keeping...the poise is pretty good...I did have to remove one screw from balance periphery.


----------



## b11ocx

Your persistence has paid off..... let that be a lesson to us all.

When it does not work, send it to Paul :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roger

Well done Paul, the occasional victory can be really sweet.

Roger


----------



## Larry from Calgary

Silver Hawk said:


> Hurray...she runs!


Great news Paul! :thumbup:

So does that mean that Epperlein wound his coils in the opposite direction to Hamilton? :blink:

Is the +ve from the battery to the coil, through the movement base, then the hairspring and finally the balance the same on both movements?

This means that a lot of "unrepairable" movements are now fixable! Providing of course that one would do the same thing that you've just done. :notworthy:


----------



## johndozier

Absolutely amazing work! Wonderful work in bringing a real rarity back to life. I stand in awe. The sun hasn't set on the empire yet!


----------



## JonW

Cool! whats the utube link for the video of it running Paul?


----------



## Silver Hawk

YouTube  not sure I can be bothered to do that Jon. 

But getting pretty excited about this now....although mustn't let on to the 710 since, in her view, there are infinity more important things to think about.









A few more shots before it all gets assembled for the next stage :fear: The Time Regulation :fear:

Firstly, the in-correct (left) and correct way of soldering a Hamilton 505 coil to an Eppelein 100 balance and then a couple of shots of the balance being poised.


----------



## jasonm

Bloody well done Paul....


----------



## b11ocx

Love threads like this, where you actually learn something :blink:


----------



## thunderbolt

Great job Paul, I wish I had enough dexterity to do such delicate work, instead of being ham fisted & clumsy.


----------



## mjolnir

That's excellent. Really glad it's going again.

Brought back from the dead


----------



## Larry from Calgary

Silver Hawk said:


> Firstly, the in-correct (left) and correct way of soldering a Hamilton 505 coil to an Eppelein 100 balance and then a couple of shots of the balance being poised.


Good work Paul and great photos!

I hadn't noticed before that you've had to remove the existing Epperlein coil support tabs from the balance to install the substitute 505 coil and tabs. That must have been a hard decision to make :skull: as there was no turning back at that point. :notworthy:

You've also had to make a further adjustment to the support tabs on the 505 coil.....just a slight bend. Was that to get the 505 coil into alignment to avoid clashes once it was re-installed ? This wasn't a simple un-solder and then re-solder modification. :notworthy:

Thanks for detailing the +ve and -ve connection points in the photo. That helps answer at lot of my questions.

I'm betting that the screw you removed after poising the balance was one of the screws on the bottom as shown in the picture of the coil in it's correct position.

Looking forward to more photos :cheers:


----------



## Silver Hawk

Larry from Calgary said:


> Good work Paul and great photos!


Many thanks Larry....I'll answer your questions below



Larry from Calgary said:


> date='Jun 21 2008, 02:28 PM']I hadn't noticed before that you've had to remove the existing Epperlein coil support tabs from the balance to install the substitute 505 coil and tabs. That must have been a hard decision to make :skull: as there was no turning back at that point. :notworthy:


Yes, after lining up those 505 coils which already came with 'arms', I decided it was going to be a lot easier to use the 505 coil as-is without removing their arms; one of those 'arms' already has an electrical connction with the end of the coil wire via some silver-impregnated glue (grey slodge by +ve in left hand balance photo). I didn't want to have to try and reproduce that, so it was a simple decision to remove the Epperlein balance arms.



Larry from Calgary said:


> You've also had to make a further adjustment to the support tabs on the 505 coil.....just a slight bend. Was that to get the 505 coil into alignment to avoid clashes once it was re-installed ? This wasn't a simple un-solder and then re-solder modification. :notworthy:


How very observant of you! Glad someone is paying attention :lol: You are absolutely correct!! It wasn't a simple un-solder, flip over and re-solder job. The reason I soldered it in the way I did first time around, was because those Hamilton-made kinks in the 505 coil arms meant it lined up very well with the Epperlein. Unfortunately, it was the wrong way...and then those kinks worked against me in the second soldering attempt, so I had to add my own bends to the arms to bring the coil back into alignment with the balance



Larry from Calgary said:


> Thanks for detailing the +ve and -ve connection points in the photo. That helps answer at lot of my questions.


And I haven't forgotten about the question w.r.t. direction of coil windings on the Epperlein vs. Hamilton....just not had time to check.



Larry from Calgary said:


> I'm betting that the screw you removed after poising the balance was one of the screws on the bottom as shown in the picture of the coil in it's correct position.


Yep.


----------



## Larry from Calgary

Silver Hawk said:


> Lary from Calgary date= said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for detailing the +ve and -ve connection points in the photo. That helps answer at lot of my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> And I haven't forgotten about the question w.r.t. direction of coil windings on the Epperlein vs. Hamilton....just not had time to check.
Click to expand...

I think you've answered my question with your photos. At least for the Hamilton coils......silver-impregnated glue (grey slodge by +ve), center tap is the -ve connection. I'm assuming that this is true for all Hamilton coils?

Great work Paul..........More photos!

:rltb:


----------



## Toshi

well done Paul. Excellent work. Can't wait for the next installment.

Amazing pictures too by the way.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Silver Hawk said:


> A few more shots before it all gets assembled for the next stage :fear: The Time Regulation :fear:
> 
> After nearly three months, I'm about to resurrect this Epperlein 100 project. h34r:
> 
> Towards the end of June, I did start to look at the time keeping and it was running fast...very fast...like +hours / day.
> 
> The last time I messed around with adding weights etc to a balance to slow it down, it took me ages to get it right, so I packed things up at the end of June to give it a rest.
> 
> But now I'm back...and ready for Phase 2. :fear: Watch this space! :lol:


----------



## Russ

Good luck, this is a cracking thread.


----------



## mattbeef

Wow, just read the first part of this so good with look with getting it regulated


----------



## squareleg

Well done, Paul. :notworthy: I'm really enjoying this thread. It's such a joy to know that there are still enthusiasts out there who relish this advanced level of restoration work. And the photography is simply outstanding.


----------



## knirirr

squareleg said:


> And the photography is simply outstanding.
> 
> Indeed so!
> 
> Is it done through a microscope?


----------



## Larry from Calgary

You've done some amazing work with this Paul!

Best of luck with PHASE 2


----------



## Silver Hawk

Silver Hawk said:


> After nearly three months, I'm about to resurrect this Epperlein 100 project. h34r:
> 
> Towards the end of June, I did start to look at the time keeping and it was running fast...very fast...like +hours / day.
> 
> The last time I messed around with adding weights etc to a balance to slow it down, it took me ages to get it right, so I packed things up at the end of June to give it a rest.
> 
> But now I'm back...and ready for Phase 2. :fear: Watch this space! :lol:


I hope nobody did "Watch this space!" because nothing has been done since Sept 2008  ...however, having run into a similar regulation problem on one of Larry's balances over Xmas 2010, and cured it, he has kicked me into action (thanks Larry! :thumbsup and spurred me on to finally finish the *Bad Buy Project*.

But the forum software has been updated since Sept 2008 and made a mess of the thread comments...and, worst still, I no longer use my old horology.info domain that hosted all my photos in Sept 2008, so I need to give both oldies and newbies a quick refresher :yes:.

Watch as bought in 2008; seller's photos. Yep, a rare Epperlein 100 based watch! Since Sept 2008, a couple of us on the Forum have managed to pick up other Epperlein 100 watches but this one is a little unusual in having Dorlin on the dial. At the time, I was over the moon to win this one:



















From what you can see above, it looks pretty complete, doesn't it. But once it arrived, I was horrified to find the balance was missing the coil. It should be attached between those two arms on the left hand side and you can still see the wire connecting the missing coil to the balance contact on the roller table:










But with very nice dial and hands plus a big rarity factor, it was well worth trying to fix:










I think this was the low point of the project. With zero chance of ever finding an intact Epperlein 100 balance, I got head scratching and decided that I might be able to use a coil from an old Hamilton Electric balance. But which calibre? 500, 501, 502 or 505?:










[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk

Since I had no idea what the resistance of the original coil was, it didn't really matter which Hamilton coil I used...so I chose the one that would fit the best and that was the 505.

Four or five years ago, someone gave me a small supply of loose 505 coils. These were salvaged from the Hamilton factory in Lancaster, PA when it closed down; they were never intended to be sold separately to watch repairers since these things are spot welded to the balance. They looked ideal for this project, but it did mean I needed to cut off the "arms" on the Epperlein 100 balance; you can see the old arms at the bottom of the photo:










So soldered one one; smallest amount of solder as possible so we don't upset the weight and poise too much:



















After connecting up the wire, and eagerly re-assembling the watch...it...didn't run :sadwalk: :taz:. Not quite true, there was life but not as we know it; the balance just shuddered. Another low point.

I decided the coil must have polarity of sorts, so un-soldered it and flipped it over and re-soldered:



















[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk

Refresher almost done









With coil reversed....she ran! :yes: :yes: :yes: First high point of the project! So set about poising the balance:




























Popped it back into the watch and started to regulate it...and ran into the last of the 2008 low points ...it was running at least an hour / day fast. From previous experience, when it is this far out, I know I've got a lot of tedious work ahead like trying different hairsprings, checking finger blocks, adding / removing weight from the balance...

So bunged the whole project in a draw at the end of 2008 and forgot about it :sadwalk:. Refresher over...we're bang up-to-date...wake up! :clap: .

Yesterday, it came out the draw, some work was done on it...so an update (mainly for Larry I suspect! :lol later on.


----------



## pg tips

Well I'm waiting with baited breath, you must be one of only a handful of people on the planet whose doing this sort of thing to keep old electrics running :notworthy:


----------



## jasonm

Great update Paul...... Never give up!


----------



## harleymanstan

Larry is not the only one who is anxious for the outcome!!! :yes:

harleymanstan


----------



## Adz

Brilliant !

made all the better by the amazing pics :thumbup:


----------



## Larry from Calgary

Woo Hoo! Great work Paul! :notworthy:


----------



## Silver Hawk

After many cycles of removing the balance, adding / removing weight, re-assemble movement and checking regulation...finally got it running to a very acceptable -3 sec / day.

You can see the added solder in the first photo...and then the file marks when I needed to remove some because it ran too slowly:



















I was going to finish off assembling the watch and post some final photos....but I've lost the cannon pinion...I'M GUTTED :wallbash: !

Serves me right for having this one lying around for over two years. All is not quite lost...it is very similar to a Hamilton one, so I will get this finished...I will get this finished...I will get this finished...


----------



## Larry from Calgary

Silver Hawk said:


> After many cycles of removing the balance, adding / removing weight, re-assemble movement and checking regulation...finally got it running to a very acceptable -3 sec / day.
> 
> You can see the added solder in the first photo...and then the file marks when I needed to remove some because it ran too slowly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to finish off assembling the watch and post some final photos....but I've lost the cannon pinion...I'M GUTTED :wallbash: !
> 
> Serves me right for having this one lying around for over two years. All is not quite lost...it is very similar to a Hamilton one, so I will get this finished...I will get this finished...I will get this finished...


WOW! :clapping: I've been waiting over two years to hear "finally got it running to a very acceptable -3 sec / day." Congratulations Paul...... -3 sec / day is probably better than when it left the factory new! :notworthy:

I agree with pg tips' earlier comment "you must be one of only a handful of people on the planet whose doing this sort of thing to keep old electrics running". :thumbsup:

It is amazing to see the proof in photos of just how similar this technology was between manufacturers. A rebuild of a very obscure and rare movement (Epperlein) to -3 sec / day using a supplement of Hamilton parts to complete it. :thumbup: Who would've thought it was possible? :cheers:

:rltb:


----------



## Larry from Calgary

Mods,

Can we pin this thread please. Lots of good stuff here.


----------



## JoT

Great work Paul, superb photographs and a very interesting thread. So interesting I have spent a couple of hours trying to sort out the code and replace the images. If you can have a look through and let me know where I have gone wrong :lol:


----------



## watchking1

Good stuff !! :thumbup:


----------



## Silver Hawk

JoT said:


> Great work Paul, superb photographs and a very interesting thread. So interesting I have spent a couple of hours trying to sort out the code and replace the images. If you can have a look through and let me know where I have gone wrong :lol:


Blimey John! Many thanks :thumbsup:...I thought about asking a Mod to go through it but the task looked too big to me, so didn't bother...I owe you one; I'll PM you. Thanks again.


----------



## 86latour

Quite incredible, a great story - great skill, dexterity and determination required to get this rare beauty running to such an accurate standard.

Some of the electronics is way beyond me, but the pictures and description explain it so clearly.

If I had a hat on, I would remove it.

Congratulations.


----------



## inskip75

Really interesting thread, amazing to read and I appreciate that the work would be so difficult and would require exceptional patience and skill - congrats to Paul for fantastic work and story.


----------



## Philz

This is so interesting and entertaining. It is this sort of story that makes forums like this a must read. Paul thanks for the time spent posting all of this and a truly remarkable piece of work that will keep all watch lovers talking for a long time yet. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :clapping: :clapping: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Sorry for the ignorance...

In the original soldering - isn't it pretty critical to get the coil extremely well centered around the wheel?? If so, how did you attempt this? I would have tried to figure out the equal distance (by gauging the coil width with the wheel spacing) and used two feeler gauges or something. Is this making any sense or am I just full of it or over thinking things as usual?? This would be to maintain the "balance", or is this not critical?

Man.. this is an old thread - but interesting! Thank you.


----------

